# Diamond Warm in her Donated Blanket



## Gini (May 29, 2008)

Just wanted to say a big thank you to all that are sending items that they don't use anymore for the rescues. Diamond is one of the Michigan horses that are with Connie. In Michigan it was warm one day and the next very cold. Diamond had to have a bath and be clipped to rid her of the hordes of lice, and to treat the sores from her scratching. The next day the weather changed and she was extremely cold and shivering!






Connie put in a call, and with the donations that are coming in we had one that would fit her. Here is a picture of Grandma Diamond ( approx 25 yrs.) in her blankie.





Thank you to ALL that are answering Marty's plea for the rescue and that are looking and sending things that they no longer use.

Again, if anyone has something that they come across that they are not using and would like to donate it to the rescue horses. Please send to:

CMHR

% Gini Acton

16340 N Coronado View RD

Tucson, AZ 85739






*[SIZE=14pt]MISS DIAMOND SAY'S THANK YOU!!!!![/SIZE]*


----------



## Betty B (Jun 3, 2008)

That is so nice!


----------

